# Bringing cat to Egypt from US?



## CEgypt04 (May 30, 2010)

Hi everyone 

I recently relocated to Cairo from Washington DC. I will be heading back to DC to take care of some personal details as well as bring over a suitcase or two of belongings, and I'd like to bring my cat with me (I think I miss him more than anything else!). 

I've done an exhaustive search on the web, but most of the information I've found is either outdated or deals with larger animals.

Does anyone have any advice about the process of bringing a cat from the US to Egypt?

I will only be in DC for one week - I'm worried that this wont be enough time to take care of required details and paperwork to allow him to fly over with me.

He is quite thin, healthy, and 2 years old, in great shape. I'm hoping to take him in the cabin with me.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Candace


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum


If you take the cat with you in the cabin, he will be put underneath the seat in front of you. . Also, you usually don't have to check in as far in advance. Not all airlines allow cats in the cabin. All airlines have limits to the number of cats on board so you must book well in advance. Your carrier must fit under the seat and of course be legal in that it is not cruel to put your cat in such a small space

When flying internationally, all countries have their own rules and regulations for allowing cats to be admitted into the country. Almost all countries require rabies shots, usually given at least a month in advance, and with official papers writen by a vet, which should include the name of the vaccine, the date it was given, and the batch number, also bear in mind layovers, you cannot fly into London Heathrow and fly out of London Gatwick. 
You would also have to take a litter tray and litter and take you cat into the bathroom to use it.
I love cats but believe me if a cat was under my seat and passing wind, meowing etc I would be kicking up a storm with the airline, so bear in mind your fellow passengers comfort. 

Maiden,


----------

